# Wifes present



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I have to admit no router was used for this project.Only a 4 1/2" grinder and a Dremmel.Wood is cherry.
Used My bandsaw as well:laugh:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautifully crafted, James! I'm guessing you didn't leave _those_ till the last minute...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, James.....


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

jamesamd said:


> I have to admit no router was used for this project.Only a 4 1/2" grinder and a Dremmel.Wood is cherry.
> Used My bandsaw as well:laugh:


Very nice, I just wish I was that creative.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Very Beautiful. I bet she loves it, and you more for making it.
Great job.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful ! And to me the dark base looks like the back of a whale! So are the dolphins playing with or taunting the whale ???


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

That is very nice work James.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Got to say, that's pretty durn slick.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Great job! I must say though that I am really disappointed that you didn't use a router. :happy:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## jholly (Nov 18, 2012)

very nicely done.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Spectacular work done there. Amazing work of art, like the dolphins and the base, every bit of it. Will be proud to have one. 


________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

